# ZooTycoon 2 widescreen



## Ramsez (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's my problem. I have installed Zoo Tycoon 2 on my laptop and sadly it works but not in widescreen. When i put the resolution as my native resolution(1366x768) i get a non widescreen resolution full screened with big black bars on each side  I have litterally searched all over the internet and found no solution! So any idea would be gladly welcomed.

Ramz


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

There are apparently numerous known display issues with that game.

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/889367
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/309695


----------



## Ramsez (Sep 13, 2009)

But is there any fix?


----------

